
Walmart Sales Surge as Coronavirus Drives Americans to Stockpile - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/walmart-sales-surge-as-coronavirus-drives-americans-to-stockpile-11589888464
======
bb2018
I unfortunately can't get behind the paywall - does the article mention or
does anyone know how much of this actually has to do with the stockpile.

I would assume stockpiline would ultimately be a smaller factor compared to
the issues of business shutdowns. I'd imagine, though I'd love to see data,
that most of this just comes from an increase in online retail overall (with
Wal-mart being just one of a few companies equipped to handle this) and the
lack of money being spent at restaurants for everyday meals (Wal-mart is
America's largest grocery store)

~~~
Cheyana
From working there part-time, I can tell you this: People are still cleaning
out the rice, pasta, soup, and bottled water. Everything else is maintaining
at pre-pandemic levels.

The tp and paper towels are starting to last into the next night, after being
stocked the night before so people are starting to slow down. Every other
product, even meat, seems to be back to normally stocked levels.

Each wave of stimulus checks have resulted in complete cleanout of our tv and
game console inventory. Not even Black Friday looked like our store after
those checks came.

~~~
bb2018
Thank you! I appreciate the info.

